
Turret – A Responsive Front-End Framework for Accessible and Semantic Websites - Immortalin
http://turretcss.com/
======
tracker1
I really wish that people would stop using "Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif" as
the fallback fonts.. just use sans-serif (which tends to be arial in windows
and helvetica in mac, or some other helvetica-like font.

If you happen to have both, Arial looks better in windows, and Helvetica looks
better in mac.

